Ask HN: What is your stack to build a business website ultra fast? - patrickworks
======
davismwfl
Marketing site for a business is simple, use Wordpress until there is a reason
not to. Oh I know I said the W word, but it works, it keeps you focused on
building your product instead of worrying about building a marketing website.

Now if the product IS the website, then Wordpress wouldn't be the starting
point, likely. But even then choosing a stack depends on the problem you are
trying to solve. The common SPA frameworks are nice but are not right for all
problems, so the problem you are trying to solve matters. No different then
what database to use, depends on the data needs.

~~~
muzani
WordPress is a pain to maintain and customize, but yes, it's incredibly good
for building quick and cheap sites.

------
ninefoxgambit
If its just a business/brochure site or even a "marketing" site for a
startup/product with a login button that goes to the app. Then I would
recommend trying out a static site generator like Hugo.

You can achieve really great designs, free of the constraints of LAMP CMS
templating systems.

While you probably need to know git, if you do, I would say it's much easier
to deploy and maintain the hosting than a wordpress site.

If you have no dev skills, not even a bit of HTML/CSS then yeah you should
probably go with Squarespace.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Don't go for WordPress. You would need a php server, db etc.

Go for a bootstrap+ angular/ react template and modify it to taste.

If you need to connect to backend create a service and make rest calls

------
shiftpgdn
Wordpress plus Divi theme. Gets you 99% of the way there for any basic
business website.

------
coreymaass
I'm a LAMP developer. Marketing sites are WordPress and Beaver Builder. App
functionality is the Slim framework with the RedBean ORM or a WordPress back-
end.

------
muzani
By default, Squarespace and WordPress.

But if you need more features, my speed stack is jQuery + Bootstrap for front
end and Parse Server + MongoDB for back end.

------
smt88
SquareSpace

------
perfunctory
could you clarify what you mean by a business website? Any examples would be
helpful.

------
taf2
Cms - Wordpress

Application - rails

